# Schwinn balloon tire bike info wanted



## momo608 (Jul 17, 2015)

I know little about balloon tire bikes, never had one never road one. How much does your typical 26" balloon tire bike weigh with fenders, tank and rear rack? What is the stand over height of a 26" bike.  

Thank You


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 17, 2015)

My 49' Phantom weighs around 75-80lbs but that was one of the heaviest ballooners made I believe. You could probably find another balloon bike around 60lbs. Standover height would depend on which bike you are looking at.


----------



## how (Jul 17, 2015)

I ride this one on occasion
it weighs in over 70 pounds a believe


----------



## momo608 (Jul 18, 2015)

Wow, I had no idea they were that heavy. No wonder Schwinn could rightfully call their electroforged road bikes "lightweights". A ball park measurement on the standover would be appreciated. I assume that most brands were in the same neighborhood for 26" bikes since I see no one talking about crank centers to top of seat tube measurements when selling or discussing these bikes. If there exists an exceptionally tall balloon tire bike with the full dress, i.e. fenders, tank and rear rack, I would like to hear about it. 

I ask these questions because I am looking to buy one. I'll probably have to drive far to get it so it would be nice to know what to expect.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 18, 2015)

any Schwinn that looks like a phantom, B6 panther etc will have the same weight. They were all made the same height. I am 5' 10 and I am comfortable on anything from the small 20inch bikes all the way up to the ballooners. I will measure my phantom today and let you know the height from crank to seat and then height from floor to top tube


----------



## rhenning (Jul 18, 2015)

Momo if you want light buy something new.  This is one of mine I bought at Walmart on close out called a Roller by Ocean Pacific.  One of the Pacific Cycles companies that now owns the Schwinn name.  If is aluminum framed and weights about 26 pounds as you see it in the picture.  I am 6 feet tall and it is set up for me to ride it.  Roger


----------



## momo608 (Jul 18, 2015)

These bikes and bikes like them are tempting no doubt, but like most of you I want the old stuff even if it looks like a piece of junk. If I had a bunch of vintage balloon tire bikes already, that would be a different story.  

Coincidentally I was in Walmart looking at their bikes last week, I hardly ever go there. Amazing deals on all kinds of really nice bikes. I was actually looking for a Schwinn Varsity 1300xl, looks like I missed the boat on those. I know they have the same model with different names but I must have the Varsity version. I thought it would be cool to have this modern version of what I have in abundance in its pre 82 configuration. I'll wait to see what comes up locally, these only cost around $230 new so shipping it is kind of a deal killer.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 18, 2015)

Momo this is a picture of my I think 2005 to 2007 aluminum Walmart Varsity.  Again a close out bike.  This was the first Varsity sold by Walmart.  So I have Varsity's from 1953 to 2005.  Roger


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 18, 2015)

momo608 said:


> Wow, I had no idea they were that heavy. No wonder Schwinn could rightfully call their electroforged road bikes "lightweights". A ball park measurement on the standover would be appreciated. I assume that most brands were in the same neighborhood for 26" bikes since I see no one talking about crank centers to top of seat tube measurements when selling or discussing these bikes. If there exists an exceptionally tall balloon tire bike with the full dress, i.e. fenders, tank and rear rack, I would like to hear about it.
> 
> I ask these questions because I am looking to buy one. I'll probably have to drive far to get it so it would be nice to know what to expect.
> 
> Thanks for the replies




http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/

1955: "Shipping Weight lbs. BOYS GIRLS SIZE DESCRIPTION BOYS/GIRLS B19 B69 26-inch Phantom 67 / 67": (67 pounds)

         "Shipping Weight lbs. BOYS GIRLS SIZE DESCRIPTION BOYS/GIRLS D17 -- 26-inch Jaguar 61 --"  (no tank or rack: 61 pounds) 
         "Shipping Weight lbs. BOYS GIRLS SIZE DESCRIPTION BOYS/GIRLS D11 D61 26-inch Spitfire 54 54 " {no tank or rack: 54 pounds)


 1959: " PHANTOM MODELS FOR BOYS Shpg. No. Size Description Wt, Lbs. B19-1 26 inch Coaster (Mark IV) 62 ½". (62.5 pounds.}

          " WASP MODELS FOR BOYS Shpg. No. Size Description Wt.,Lbs. B12-1 26 inch Coaster (Mark IV) 53" ( no tank or rack:  53 pounds)


Just weighed from personal inventory:
1997 Cruiser Deluxe on 1995 centennial  phantom frame , nexus 7, fender light, tank and rack: 52 pounds.

1953 girl with tank, no rack: 45 pounds.

48 girl no tank, with rack: 46 pounds. 

Other boys balloon models are too disassembled to weigh. 

And the late 70's to 80's cruiser 5's without fender, tank and rack: 45 pounds


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 18, 2015)

momo608 said:


> Wow, I had no idea they were that heavy. No wonder Schwinn could rightfully call their electroforged road bikes "lightweights". A ball park measurement on the standover would be appreciated. I assume that most brands were in the same neighborhood for 26" bikes since I see no one talking about crank centers to top of seat tube measurements when selling or discussing these bikes. If there exists an exceptionally tall balloon tire bike with the full dress, i.e. fenders, tank and rear rack, I would like to hear about it.
> 
> I ask these questions because I am looking to buy one. I'll probably have to drive far to get it so it would be nice to know what to expect.
> 
> Thanks for the replies








At 6’3”, I raise the seat post & enjoy the ride on my old “heavyweight” Phantoms ! 

but I will also go to wally world & have fun adding what I have to those “bikes"
 & enjoy the ride as well. 


 

this is my latest project.."The Black Zepellin"


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 18, 2015)

momo608 said:


> Wow, I had no idea they were that heavy. No wonder Schwinn could rightfully call their electroforged road bikes "lightweights". A ball park measurement on the standover would be appreciated. I assume that most brands were in the same neighborhood for 26" bikes since I see no one talking about crank centers to top of seat tube measurements when selling or discussing these bikes. If there exists an exceptionally tall balloon tire bike with the full dress, i.e. fenders, tank and rear rack, I would like to hear about it.
> 
> I ask these questions because I am looking to buy one. I'll probably have to drive far to get it so it would be nice to know what to expect.
> 
> Thanks for the replies






Being 6'4", frame size is one of the most important factors in my decision to purchase any old bike. Most ballooners tend to be about 18", some 19" and many had the option of a "tall" 20inch frame. TOC bikes were usually 20,22,24 & even 25/26" on some. I'm pretty comfortable on a 24" frame, but will sacrifice a lil leg cramping for a really cool 22" frame like my trussed '16 Adlake.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 18, 2015)

the average schwinn frame postwar was 18.5" at the seat tube.they did offer a taller 20" frame in the mid 60's designated as a king size,either American or in 65,a king size heavy duti.the king size was a middleweight though.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 18, 2015)

2jakes said:


> At 6’3”, I raise the seat post & enjoy the ride on my old “heavyweight” Phantoms !
> 
> but I will also go to wally world & have fun adding what I have to those “bikes"
> & enjoy the ride as well.
> ...




Jake that zep is kool. What did you make the tank out of?


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 18, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Jake that zep is kool. What did you make the tank out of?




Besides old bikes, I collect  pre-war toys. 
This is one sample which is in great condition.



The one I’m using on the bike was in a fire with all parts missing except for the beat up body .
The owner was going to throw it away but gave it to me since he knows I collect old stuff.
I managed to patch up the holes & dents. Now I have my “own” Zep bike ! :o


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 18, 2015)

Some other pre-war goodies !


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 18, 2015)

I think some should get a new fish scale, the weights stated seem to be off just a tad bit. A Phantom's shipping weight is 62.5 lbs. and that is boxed and packed up. On average, Schwinn's packing material weighs about 9 to 10 lbs. so a Phantom or maybe a B6 would weigh in at about 53-54 lbs. dry. A 60's Twinn Deluxe weighs 63 lbs. and a large basket cycle truck is 78 pounds.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 18, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> I think some should get a new fish scale, the weights stated seem to be off just a tad bit. A Phantom's shipping weight is 62.5 lbs. and that is boxed and packed up. On average, Schwinn's packing material weighs about 9 to 10 lbs. so a Phantom or maybe a B6 would weigh in at about 53-54 lbs. dry. A 60's Twinn Deluxe weighs 63 lbs. and a large basket cycle truck is 78 pounds.




That sounds about right !
But after adding mud flaps with jeweled reflectors, rear canvas-bags, heavy-ringer, metal basket, 
Safety League badge on rear fender & chrome hubs all around...it sure feels heavy...



Now that’s my fault, & I’m not complaining !


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 18, 2015)

2jakes said:


> That sounds about right !
> But after adding mud flaps with jeweled reflectors, rear canvas-bags, heavy-ringer, metal basket,
> Safety League badge on rear fender & chrome hubs all around...it sure feels heavy...
> 
> ...




Just curious, what is the stand over height on your Black Zep? Including the back pants divider, or fin. 

A standard 18.5" frame has a 30.5 to 31" stand over height.


----------



## momo608 (Jul 18, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/
> 
> 1955: "Shipping Weight lbs. BOYS GIRLS SIZE DESCRIPTION BOYS/GIRLS B19 B69 26-inch Phantom 67 / 67": (67 pounds)
> 
> ...




I see these have gone on a serious diet since this morning. I was having trouble wrapping my head around where all that weight might be. Thank You!


----------



## momo608 (Jul 18, 2015)

That Zeppelin is too much! What a great idea to use a vintage toy in place of a tank, that's really inspirational. Some custom decals or maybe a creative use of existing decals would really add to it.

I bought a boys/girls convertible tank just the other day. I also have the sniper set to grab a few other pieces to do a similar custom conversion. If they didn't make it, we can. The sky is the limit with a plentiful supply of cheap old bikes and parts that we have at only a few clicks away.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 18, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Just curious, what is the stand over height on your Black Zep? Including the back pants divider, or fin.
> 
> A standard 18.5" frame has a 30.5 to 31" stand over height.




Mr. GTs58,
I just got online & read your question.

I must confess, I don’t know how to measure & give you an accurate answer. 

I do have a measuring tape with me.  

If I was in front of you all, I probably wouldn’t admit this...
but within the sanctity of my corner I can state...I feel stupid for not knowing how 
to do this. 
I’m sure it’s simple !


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 18, 2015)

momo608 said:


> That Zeppelin is too much! What a great idea to use a vintage toy in place of a tank, that's really inspirational. Some custom decals or maybe a creative use of existing decals would really add to it.
> 
> I bought a boys/girls convertible tank just the other day. I also have the sniper set to grab a few other pieces to do a similar custom conversion. If they didn't make it, we can. The sky is the limit with a plentiful supply of cheap old bikes and parts that we have at only a few clicks away.




Glad to be an inspiration !  10 years ago, I owned an Aerocycle bicycle ( that was what gave me the idea).

I purchased a small angle grinder that cuts thru the metal very easy.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 18, 2015)

2jakes said:


> Mr. GTs58,
> I just got online & read your question.
> 
> I must confess, I don’t know how to measure & give you an accurate answer.
> ...




It's actually pretty complicated. It involves taking your shoes and socks off, stripping down to your shorts and lots of measuring and math. Either adding or subtracting, depending on where the gaps are when straddling the top bar. Maybe Vince or Dave can elaborate on the process a little further.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 18, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> It's actually pretty complicated. It involves taking your shoes and socks off, stripping down to your shorts and lots of measuring and math. Either adding or subtracting, depending on where the gaps are when straddling the top bar. Maybe Vince or Dave can elaborate on the process a little further.



*
No !
*​I don’t believe we need to see Dave or Vince
stripped down ! I found this instead ! :o

[video=youtube;B7mPbF0U270]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7mPbF0U270[/video]


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 18, 2015)

Okay Jake. I watched that vid and saw nutin about stand over height. Here is a young lady that's over in the babes and bicycles thread that is pushing her luck on a bike with a stand over height that is just a tad bit to much for her, at both ends.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 18, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Okay Jake. I watched that vid and saw nutin about stand over height. Here is a young lady that's over in the babes and bicycles thread that is pushing her luck on a bike with a stand over height that is just a tad bit to much for her, at both ends.




You’re right again....the vid didn’t  show “squat” about what you are referring too  !


As I’ve said before, I’m 6’ 3” & don’t have that problem. 

I merely adjust the seat post to the height I can comfortably stand before I sit on the saddle.

I would think that if the lady is uncomfortable she would stand on the side of the bike & not in between. 

But perhaps, (this is just a wild guess ) but maybe the idea was to attract attention by this lady with the tight pants
by standing between the frame tube in a compromising situation.

Or who ever took the picture thought it merit shooting for the guys to enjoy.

I like it ...


----------



## momo608 (Jul 19, 2015)

I would have preferred that lady in a G string. Too much clothing in the way for an accurate assessment of clearances.

Maybe someone answered the question in there somewhere. Isn't the standover height simply a measurement from the floor or ground to the top of the top tube, or at least the point on the top tube where you will be standing over the bike with both feet on the ground. In this case, straddling the Zeppelin.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 19, 2015)

momo608 said:


> Isn't the standover height simply a measurement from the floor or ground to the top of the top tube, or at least the point on the top tube where you will be standing over the bike with both feet on the ground. In this case, straddling the Zeppelin.





Momo...I do believe you’ve answered your own question.  





For now the “Zep” tank is sitting straight across the top tube of the bike.

But I can adjust the angle stance ...





Similar to this   "beautiful-Zep-I-wish-I-owned” 


btw: What do think ?  The options are many !


----------

